# m00's Space Wolves



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

So i thought i post up some pics of my space wolf army, i painted them about 2-3 years ago now and they're in pretty good condition altho i will be repainting some, tidy up the paint job and give them more detail 

Well my army consists of:

3 dreadnoughts

























1 (15man) bloodclaw pack - 1 isnt painted








4 (6man) grey hunterpacks - 1 pack isnt painted

























1 (5man) longfang pack - 2 arent painted








1 (11 man) terminators - 6 arent painted









which is alot of models but im awaiting the new space wolf codex which should hopefully be released in 2009 sometime. So thats why i've put them on hold, i want to add another longfang pack. I'd like some landspeeders but convert them to buggies to go with the whole space wolf non-flying fluff  but that means getting my hands on some ork warbuggy things, cheaply if i can. Anyway comments and criticisms are welcome, just bear in mind i painted these ages ago and i've gotten better with my painting


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

That is a good lookin' force. The highlighting is very well done. One question though..., you don't have any scouts? They are one of the strengths of the space wolves.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

very true, i would love to get some scouts but my wolves have been put on the side for now as most of this year has been taken up with painting two fantasy armies (which i'll put pictures of them up soon) and also my chaos army is being split into two atm and repainted so thats quite a big job in itself. 

i was a bit worried with scouts tho cos they are elites and i kinda already filled my quota with dreads and termies. I'd love to get some plastic ones to model and paint up into wolves tho. Also im holding my breath for when they release the SW dex, would like to see what goodies those might bring.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Well here are some pics of the 5 models i painted for gamesday  










feel free to ask any questions. I wanted to make them more unique and not just some standard off the shelf models. So i did some simple head and weapons swaps.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

WOW, they are almost scarily good.

was there a reason that you avoided the pack colours for the shoulder pads of the units? 
eg- grey hunters normally have red/black markings on right shoulder (instead of SMs having an arrow for troops or a cross for assault)...doesnt really matter if you dont but would like to know why if there is


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Amazing, the effect on the blades is magnificent.

What did you use to make the chainsword-spear-deathstick thing?


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

time was an issue and that i didn't want to give them pack markings and more a slight veteran status on the model. plus i felt adding pack markings on their shoulder pads would make less of an impact.

The chainsaw blade was made from a brass rod, the head of a plastic lascannon, and part of the chaos lord plastic kit.


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Once again moo you amaze the $#!+ out of me. Great squad.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Those models you painted for games day are amazing, the detail and hightlighting is incredibly done. this is an inspiration for my own SW force. +rep


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

I love the painting, they look awesome.

The only thing I'd add is I just don't think they look wolfy enough.


----------



## timsmith (Nov 30, 2008)

They are amazing 2 be honest. Where did you place in the golden daemon??


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

timsmith said:


> They are amazing 2 be honest. Where did you place in the golden daemon??


THanks, i got a finalist pin badge for the entry


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I think the only thing that stopped them from going further is the fact that they're supposed to be Space Wolves, but they have a very Ultramarines/Codex Chapter look to them. If you didn't say they were Space Wolves, I wouldn't have made that connection, just looking at them. Sure, there are runes on the cloaks, but they're subtle-- the models as a whole look much more clean cut than the sort of iconic Space Wolf, covered in pelts, with a round shield, a holstered pistol, bare head with a wild, almost 80's hair band hairdo, and a big axe.

That being said, from a technical standpoint, they're quite good-- the blending on the armor looks pretty sharp, in particular, although I think the color is a bit off-- it's a bit too blue, which also might be why they look more Ultramarines-ish than Space Wolf-ish to me.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Well thanks for the comments, as i said previously they don't have much decoration relating them to space wolves and next time i'll be sticking with the standard fluffy iconic stuff, but i don't really see why space marines have to be gritty and weathered. I've always done "clean cut" marines etc, 99% of my work is clean cut  

As for them looking ultramarines i think you might have some issue with the colouring, i was using recommended colour schemes from all editions of the space wolf dex, and space wolves have always been more blue than grey. But i think my photography skills have never helped showing off my models as such.

All said and done as said previously i had trouble with the colours selected for the armour in general, i've found the colours involved not to work with me as well as my chaos. I think i need more practice, talking to the eavy metal team and golden demon winners, from a technical stand point most of it is pretty darn good and im chuffed with it, but from a fluff view it wasn't as accurate as it could have been so i have to bear that more in mind next time, since the views of what is chaos and what is marine etc seem relatively narrow for these sorts of competitions.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I started painting a space wolf terminator as i fancied painting another GW model  Looking at the mini at the moment i probably need more contrast in there and possibly some thin glazes of colour to bring a richer feel.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Some good looking stuff here moo! Those GD entries are fantastic and the new termy is looking very nice!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

GD entries look superb. Good start on the terminator.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Lovely job there moo! Really love the colour of the model!


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing you are a real inspiration to me


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

moo.... amazing work.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks great. Keep up the work and spread the good word of Leman Russ with your works!


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Love The Death Stick! Gotta Have Me A Few!


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

*Death Stick*

Love The Death Stick! Gotta Have Me A Few!


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm glad people like the models, I made some more progress with the terminator and i'm pretty happy with how things are going at the moment. I think a few more nights and I might finish the bad boy, i'm still debating whether to weather () the model or leave him all sparkly and shiny.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

That sir, looks awesome! +Rep


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

I hate how good you are at painting... :grin:


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Lovely work so far Moo, I am jealous every time mate!


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks guys ! all comments really do help  Anyway i've managed to finish it but the GW snow effect is very weird stuff, i think it's a bit too fluffy. However, it is mostly finished, have a look and see what you think.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sexy! The purple axe is really cool. +rep.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Actually. Seeing as you have done 1k sons and Space wolves, you could do a battle scene. Do to them being Iconic enemies.

That'd be a diorama I'd love to see!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work moo! Love the purple axe head and the freehand on the right shoulder. really stand out and make the model pop.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Moo, Fantastic work! I don't suppose you have any step by step tutorials on painting do you?


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks guys, there is a tutorial on the site with grey NMM and ork skin, but nothing specific to this space wolf. Was there anything in particular you're looking to emulate? perhaps i can put something together for you in my next model.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Started another space wolf model after another short-ish hiatus from painting. Stay tuned for more space wolf goodness. Been testing out a new camera as well.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweet looking model so far moo! Looks like you need to open up your aperture settings a bit, looking a bit dark. Otherwise looking forward to seeing progress!


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

After a few days i managed to finish this space wolf for a pretty good gaming model  now i just got to get used to the settings on this camera.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I see you are back with your space wolves again moo. Great work as usual and at the moment not started painting the ones you gave me yet as my dark eldar are getting in the way. Great work as usual keep it up. (+rep)


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

If that's a "pretty good gaming model"...kill me now... >.<
Lol. Looks great. The snow looks fuzzy though. lol. This is me nitpicking so that I feel a lil better. >.< hahaha!~ Despite any nitpicking, looks really damn good.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Could you tell me where you got that axe for the conversions on the first page? BTW, these models all look fantastic, great job.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

The single handed axe i believe was from the chaos warrior boxed set. The big chain polearm thingy is the chainsword part from the chaos lord chainfist, the tip of a plastic lascannon, and a really really old part is the keypad from rogue trader beaky marine boxed set.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

The Terminator looks brilliant, you are truly a master of NMM


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

moo you have a beautifull army here i look forwad to seeing more in the future +rep


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

They are so nice.. =)
When I'm done with my army I'll surly go for a try of your painting style.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Excellent work on the terminator!


----------

